# Spaghetti Squash With Tomatoes, Basil, And Parmesan



## Constance (Jul 23, 2005)

A friend introduced me to spaghetti squash last summer, and I really liked it. She did hers with LOTS of butter, garlic and parmesan. This recipe is a lot lighter. 

SPAGHETTI SQUASH WITH TOMATOES, BASIL, AND PARMESAN 

Ingredients:
3 lb. spaghetti squash, halved lengthwise, reserving one half for another use, and the seeds discarded
2 tbsp. olive oil
1/4 c. shredded fresh basil leaves plus additional for garnish
1/4 tsp. dried oregano
3 tbsp. freshly grated Parmesan
1 c. thinly sliced cherry tomatoes

Directions:
In a glass baking dish arrange the squash half, cut side down, pour 1/4 cup water around it, and cover this dish tightly with microwave-safe plastic wrap. Microwave the squash at high powder (100 percent) for 12 minutes, or until it is soft when pressed, and let it stand, covered, for 3 minutes. In a large bowl whisk together the oil, 1/4 cup basil, oregano, and 27 of the Parmesan, stir in the tomatoes, and season the mixture with salt and pepper. While the squash is still warm scrape it with a fork to form strands, add the strands to the tomato mixture and toss the mixture until it is combined. Divide the mixture between two bowls, sprinkle the remaining 1 tablespoon Parmesan over it, and garnish with the additional basil.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 23, 2005)

sounds delish, and would be outstanding ona low fat  high fiber diet.  cooking that fresh you never miss the nonos.


----------



## jkath (Jul 23, 2005)

This thread has a lot to offer, as Robo pointed out to those looking for a low car/high fiber diet. So, I copied this thread and put it into "Health, Nutrition and Special Diets".


----------



## Bee (Jul 24, 2005)

This sounds delicious - does anyone know where you can buy spaghetti squash in the UK?


----------



## kyles (Jul 24, 2005)

Bee I am in Lancashire, and I have never ever seen it. And I have looked, hard. When I first arrived I never saw butternut squash anywhere, and now you see them everwhere. (I'm an Aussie) Next time I venture into Asda or Tesco I will ask the fruit and veg manager. I have a little greengrocer in my village and she will get most things for me. I am now known as "that quince lady!!" After last years SOS  for quinces to make merimbillo, spanish quince paste!


----------



## Bee (Jul 24, 2005)

Hmmm thanks Kyles. I shall haunt the fruit and veg manager in all the local supermarkets then


----------



## kyles (Jul 24, 2005)

Just so you know what you are looking for!!!!


 Good luck!!


 First one to find a spaghetti squash wins!!


----------

